# Lake Chalapa gated communities



## rlinders (Feb 4, 2013)

I posted a thread about a week ago on living in Lake Chalapa vs PVR with some good input. I especially liked Longfords comment on "why not live in both places for a year and make your mind up after this."
We have some idea about where we may want to live in PVR as we have been there before. Lake Chapala is another story we have never been to this area.
We would probably like to start out in a gated community, renting a 2 bedroom, fully furnished with at least a community pool. We are not looking for up scale or luxurious but rather clean neat, and a place that is either on the lake or a few blocks away, close to some shopping as we do not plan on bringing a car at least not on our first visit.
Is this possible to find at a reasonable rent rate for what we are looking for?

Bob & Ekaterina


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Define "reasonable" in dollars, or preferably in pesos.


----------



## rlinders (Feb 4, 2013)

$700 to $800 per month. Something 800 to around 1000 square ft.


----------



## Heyduke (Jun 17, 2012)

If you can't find a place for that price then you need to look somewhere else. I just moved into a new two story house; modern for $275.00 US. Not in Lake Chapala though.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

I've moved into an apt. in Chapala recently. It sounds like what you're looking for and my landlord is wonderful. He manages several complexes. I couldn't be happier. I will send you his email by private message.


----------

